# Audax friendly cycling clubs in South Devon/forming a cycling club



## PeteT (22 Mar 2013)

Hi all - I live in the Torbay area of South Devon. I'm aware of the Mid Devon Cycling Club, but they are too racing/sportive focussed for me and don't seem to cater for the Audax rider/randonneur. The CTC isn't fully randonneur orientated either.

Unlesss someone can suggest any alternative clubs that can fit the bill, I'm thinking of starting a new South Devon club based on the National Clarion principles http://www.clarioncc.org/ that will focus primarily on Audax/long distance cycling events, with perhaps regular Sunday club runs of 200kms/250kms at randonneur pace. Anyone interested if this concept comes to fruition?


----------



## Ian H (22 Mar 2013)

Devon CTC runs 100, 200 and 300km events in the area. Exeter Wheelers CC runs a full SR series plus.


----------



## A1Se16 (17 Jan 2017)

PeteT said:


> Hi all - I live in the Torbay area of South Devon. I'm aware of the Mid Devon Cycling Club, but they are too racing/sportive focussed for me and don't seem to cater for the Audax rider/randonneur. The CTC isn't fully randonneur orientated either.
> 
> Unlesss someone can suggest any alternative clubs that can fit the bill, I'm thinking of starting a new South Devon club based on the National Clarion principles http://www.clarioncc.org/ that will focus primarily on Audax/long distance cycling events, with perhaps regular Sunday club runs of 200kms/250kms at randonneur pace. Anyone interested if this concept comes to fruition?


Hi did you ever start that club? Would be interesting to hear.


----------



## Banjo (23 Jan 2017)

Theres no need to form an entire new club to meet the needs of the op.

If you only wish to do randoneurring an informal local audaxing group is the way.

Meet once a month in a cycle friendly pub.arrange to ride as a group the different permanent /diy routes in your area .

Many audax groups allready exist Audax Bristol for example has been very successful .


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jan 2017)

A1Se16 said:


> Hi did you ever start that club? Would be interesting to hear.


The OP hasn't been seen on the forum since making this post.


----------

